

Airharp app for Leap Motion controller - anigbrowl
http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2012/12/04/airharp-for-the-leap-motion/

======
ronyeh
Very cool stuff. I like that he does a 10-finger demo near the end of the
video. However, the harp gets very noisy at that point :-).

I wonder if you can do something simple with just the iPad camera, with the
iPad laying on a table. One could imagine that this wouldn't be that hard,
since your ceiling is mostly one color (white/beige). All you would need to
detect is the color and shape of your hand.

Then, you could blend this "air-harp" gestural expression (dominant hand) with
a more physical interaction (taps and swipes) on the iPad surface itself (w/
your non-dominant hand).

